# Maltese dewclaws



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello everyone my 3 month maltese female has two declaws on one of her feet the breeder said that is common in Maltese I've never had Maltese so just wanted to ask.
It doesn't matter for me because I love her & this won't interfere with her health, but the breeder doesn't declaw & told me it will fall off when they are 2-3 years old.
Is all this true? Has she been inbred? Is it a common trait in Maltese? All these questions come to me


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never heard that and I don't see how it will fall off when she is 2 or 3. 
The breeder is a reputable show breeder?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It won't fall off in 2-3 yrs but it's not really a big deal. Just an extra nail on each paw to keep trimmed. I don't remove dew claws either

ETA - no idea to tell if she has been inbred without seeing the pedigree. Is this something you are concerned with?


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Dewclaws*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

PrincessLilith said:


> Hello everyone my 3 month maltese female has two declaws on one of her feet the breeder said that is common in Maltese I've never had Maltese so just wanted to ask.
> It doesn't matter for me because I love her & this won't interfere with her health, but the breeder doesn't declaw & told me it will fall off when they are 2-3 years old.
> Is all this true? Has she been inbred? Is it a common trait in Maltese? All these questions come to me


First time hear that declaw fall by it self. Both of my have it, it is not a big problem but claw must be short, other wise baby can catch something with it and make damage to her. My 9 yo also had dewclaw all his life, not all breeders do this mini surgery for Maltese, but poodles have to as their paws have short hair cut


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> It won't fall off in 2-3 yrs but it's not really a big deal. Just an extra nail on each paw to keep trimmed. I don't remove dew claws either


I think the OP meant that the dog has 2 on one foot though. 
Or else I misread the post.

If it's just one on each front paw, then that's normal.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Orla said:


> I think the OP meant that the dog has 2 on one foot though.
> Or else I misread the post.
> 
> If it's just one on each front paw, then that's normal.


Oh ok. That is interesting - have never seen that before! But i don't think it 'means' anything, do you? Some have rear dew claws too


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't live in America & the country I live doesn't have much great breeders. I never cared for top show quality dogs I just didn't want bad breeders in breeding dogs. It is one of the best here & I saw their place clean & ... Even if I have questions at 1 AM the breeder always answers, but if you say it's no big deal & it's common then it eases my mind


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Orla said:


> I think the OP meant that the dog has 2 on one foot though.
> Or else I misread the post.
> 
> If it's just one on each front paw, then that's normal.


I only saw one but the breeder said she has two maybe I got him wrong... I need to check tomorrow.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Orla said:


> I think the OP meant that the dog has 2 on one foot though.
> Or else I misread the post.
> 
> If it's just one on each front paw, then that's normal.


 
I thought the same thing. 

2 on one paw is abnorma, 1 on one paw is totally normal :thumbsup:


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

2 dewclaws on her left foot. So it's not common?


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmm I don't think I 've ever heard of that before. I don't think it is common...I guess is would kind of be like humans that have a 6th toe? I dont think there are any health implications tho, which is most important...but I'll let someone who has more medical knowledge speak to that before I put my foot in my mouth


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Gongjoo said:


> I thought the same thing.
> 
> 2 on one paw is abnorma, 1 on one paw is totally normal :thumbsup:


So what should I do? I'm sure it won't alter her health but all these questions come to mind


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Gongjoo said:


> Hmmm I don't think I 've ever heard of that before. I don't think it is common...I guess is would kind of be like humans that have a 6th toe? I dont think there are any health implications tho, which is most important...but I'll let someone who has more medical knowledge speak to that before I put my foot in my mouth


If there's no health concerns I'm happy she is still the sweet loving princess she is, but I do want to know why & how


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

It sound like some kind of deformity if there are indeed two dewclaws on one foot. You definitely need to have your vet look at it. If it doesn't seem to cause discomfort I wouldn't think it's a big deal. It's probably nothing to worry about unless it is going to develop into something that will cause her pain or discomfort. Let us know what your vet says!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

StevieB said:


> It sound like some kind of deformity if there are indeed two dewclaws on one foot. You definitely need to have your vet look at it. If it doesn't seem to cause discomfort I wouldn't think it's a big deal. It's probably nothing to worry about unless it is going to develop into something that will cause her pain or discomfort. Let us know what your vet says!


I will take her to her vet ASAP but I read online that double declaws is normal in some breeds it's just up to us & the vet to remove it, but I'll ask the vet to be sure.
I'm such a concerned mommy!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

PrincessLilith said:


> I will take her to her vet ASAP but I read online that double declaws is normal in some breeds it's just up to us & the vet to remove it, but I'll ask the vet to be sure.
> I'm such a concerned mommy!


Your doing the right thing in asking questions and getting your vet involved. Its better to be overly cautious then not cautious enough! keep us posted; we care!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, ask you vet. They will tell you if it will be a problem or not.

Grace had her front dew claws removed. Her nails were deformed and so it was best to take them off.

A double dew claw could snag on something... but vet is your best person to seek advice from on this one


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

genetics changes(don't want to say another word), are you going to see the parents and puppy pedigree certificates? Dew claw itself wont create health issues, if it is uncomfortable then vet will take it out.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

My first Malt had declaw on each rear leg. Throughout getting her puppy shots, 2 different vets at the Animal Hospital we go to suggested they take them off when she was spayed. They mentioned them possibly getting snagged on carpet and ripped out, a groomer accidentally cutting them off later, or the nail growing into the leg. Knowing that I almost cut one off myself while trimming her, they all seemed plausible. When had them removed while she was knocked out getting spayed. She never missed a beat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice. The parents of my girl had both one dewclaw & she was the only one in the litter of 3 that had double dewclaw. I will ask her vet when I go ASAP.
If they tell me to take them off I will when I get her spayed.
Thank you everyone again


----------

